# Zugriff auf Artifactory über Ant



## grindelaner (25. Sep 2009)

Hallo Leute weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist mit Ant auf Ressourcen von Artifactory zuzugreifen. 

Ziel ist es alle relevanten Dateien aus dem Repository herunterzuladen um eine Version zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## maki (25. Sep 2009)

Um von Ant aus auf maven Repositories zuzugreifen, brauchst du Apache Ivy.


----------



## grindelaner (27. Sep 2009)

mit Ivy kann man, so weit ich verstanden habe Abhängikeiten definieren. (Über eine ivy.xml) Kann man Ivy neben maven laufen lassen? oder muss man sich für das eine oder für das Andere entscheiden?

Denn in Maven werden in der POM.xml ja auch abhängigkeiten definiert....


----------



## Wildcard (29. Sep 2009)

Ivy versteht Maven POMs.
Du kannst dir aber auch mal Buckminster anschauen. Versteht Maven poms, OSGi Bundles,...
Damit kannst du dir alle dependencies deines Projekts in ein Property 'injezieren' lassen und per speziellem Fileset zB einfach irgendwo hin kopieren.
Buckminster ist super wenn du eine gemischte Build Umgebung hast (ein Teil Maven, ein Teil normale Projekte,...)
Eclipse Buckminster Project


----------

